# GTO Sales 04-06



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

http://townhall-talk.edmunds.com/[email protected]@.ef134af/4027

2004 = 15,728 
2005 = 11,069 
2006 = 2,576 (through 3/31/06)


----------



## pab13 (Apr 20, 2006)

i am one of those 04 numbers


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm looking forward to seeing the '06 numbers at the end of the year.

It seems like sales have been picking up in the last month or so.


----------



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

I know it's been said before, but I like being one of the few with a quality car, than the many with an overpriced underperformer.


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

At that rate it will only be a little over ten thousand sold! :confused


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

fullarmor2 said:


> At that rate it will only be a little over ten thousand sold! :confused



Not to mention that the Last dealer order went in 2 weeks ago this morning (April 11th ?)

Can any dealers confirm this?

So what that means kids is that we just might have a collectors item here :cool


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

fullarmor2 said:


> At that rate it will only be a little over ten thousand sold! :confused


Doubt Jan-Mar are the highest sales months for a car like this- - -


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

I like the sound of "Collectors Edition" has a very nice ring to it.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:agree


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

Remember that dealers actually buy the cars not you. As far as I can recall, the dealers have re-sold every car that they have ever bought. So, if you can find out the order number you'll know the final sales figure.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

Either way it seems we are looking at less than 50k total for the 3 years. 50k for the whole US is pretty low.

GTObird did bring up a point--are those numbers sales to dealers, or sales to end buyers? Also, surely they don't include in those numbers the GTOs that were lost before making it to the dealer, do they? (like when the train delivering some derailed)


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Clueless said:


> Either way it seems we are looking at less than 50k total for the 3 years. 50k for the whole US is pretty low.



The way these numbers are looking, The total run for this model GTO would be 40k at best. 

35k at best is more like it since you can no longer (dealers as well) special order from the factory. And we're still in April This run is done.....


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh well, the rarity of these GTO's will continue, which is part of the fun in owning it.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

fullarmor2 said:


> Oh well, the rarity of these GTO's will continue, which is part of the fun in owning it.


:agree 



That's one of things I dislike about Stangs. Pick any stop light, and you can't look out your windows without counting the Stangs - they're everywhere


----------



## ADCRUZINGTO (Jan 28, 2006)

*guilty also*

you could tell that there aren't that many gto's sold. sometimes this forum is like a graveyard. i am guilty of excessive lurking so not to put the blame on anybody:lol:


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

ADCRUZINGTO said:


> you could tell that there aren't that many gto's sold. sometimes this forum is like a graveyard.


huh? :confused 



There have been exactly this many sold... :cool 
2004 = 15,728 
2005 = 11,069 
2006 = 2,576 (through 3/31/06)

try this one, it has much more "traffic" :rofl: http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/


----------



## ADCRUZINGTO (Jan 28, 2006)

hey robertr2000, thanks ive been to that site -pretty good stuff. i basically lurk between vette forum to this one. i am member 0f 2004-2006 gto society and very guilty of lurking and not posting,i bought a 2006 ibm gto 2 mos ago. very happy gto owner with 3000 (weekend) miles already and a very jealous 2003 ae c5. 
regards:cheers


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

"06 ibm GTO"

what's "ibm" ?


----------



## Kingsford (Sep 30, 2005)

Robertr2000 said:


> "06 ibm GTO"
> 
> what's "ibm" ?


I believe "ibm" = impulse blue metallic :cool


----------



## pab13 (Apr 20, 2006)

purplehaze said:


> I like the sound of "Collectors Edition" has a very nice ring to it.


I agree sound sgood, but you wouldn't know it where i live, there are 3 GTOs including mine on the same block that i live on


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Hah- I actually had a friend tell me "they're nice, but you see them everywhere"- HUH???!??!!? I see MAYBE 1 other one every week and a half where I live- and that is with travelling 25-30 miles in all directions. I guess there are a few where he lives though.. I told him to count the # of GTO's vs/ vettes and stangs, then get back to me!!!


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

*SPOTTED!: 2006 GTO Spice Red*

Just like mine. 

I'm driving home (North 680) and I just switch lanes (the Commute lane was to my left) and what do I see coming up? A New 2006 GTO Spice Red, just like mine. Still had the dealer plates on, just like mine. I stick my thumb out the window and honk my horn. I look to my left and it was the guy and girl cruzin along... They both wave and we're all yelling "Yehhh Haaaaa, NICE CAR" to each other! We had a 3 second party while driving down the freeway at about 35 mph! 
arty: :seeya: :cheers :seeya: arty: 


YOU DON'T SEE friggin RT8's, Mustangs or Ricers doing THAT do ya! 
:willy: :lol: :seeya:


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

ADCRUZINGTO said:


> you could tell that there aren't that many gto's sold. sometimes this forum is like a graveyard. i am guilty of excessive lurking so not to put the blame on anybody:lol:


I don't think you're the only "lurker". 

Funny things about this forum compared to some others I've frequented:

Few postings
Postings (some) go on forever, and even change topics
I've heard that some people have been banned for posting too much (maybe that's why fewer posts)
Topics are posted in wrong sections, and never moved.

But- - all in all, it's a pretty good forum. Most everyone seems to get along, and I think the technical section is probably one of the best places for information. I have no idea how any of this "forum" stuff actually works. If someone is actually sitting and screening messages, that seems unbelievable. 

LS1 GTO has WAY more posts, but it's blocked when I'm at work. If you want lots of activity, I would recommend trying there.


----------

